# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Yobi, voice assistant robot, iBaby Labs, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - iBaby Labs, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

This dancing robot will recognize your child's face

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Yobi is developer iBaby's foray into the smart home -- but the company is staying kid-friendly.


"iBaby is releasing a dancing digital assistant"

by David Priest
January 7, 2017

----------

